# PB de Son sur IPad Air 2



## Rimsk (3 Avril 2015)

Bonjour,
J'ai cherché un peu partout avant de poster ma question, je me permet car je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse.
J'ai donc un pb de son avec mon Ipad Air 2, certaines applis n'émettent pas de son alors que tout est activé. J'ai redémarré, tout est mis à jour... Lorsque je regarde des vidéos sur Safari il n'y a aucun problème mais, voilà, certaines applis (à jour) n'ont plus de son... Pouvez-vous m'aider ?
Merci beaucoup d'avance.


----------



## Gwen (3 Avril 2015)

J'ai déjà eu le cas sur un iPhone qui avait du son partout, sauf pour le téléphone.

Je n'ai jamais trouvé de solution


----------



## Rimsk (3 Avril 2015)

Arg... Le pire c'est que ces applis ont eu le son auparavant... C'est tout à coup, depuis quelques temps elles n'en ont plus... Des applis achetés sur l'AppStore en +... Je ne sais vraiment pas quoi faire...


----------



## copernic860 (6 Avril 2015)

bonjour tout le monde J'ai le méme problème sur ipad3 et je n'ai trouve aucune solution pour l'instant sur le net je pencherai peut-être pour un virus je vais en installer un antivirus et faire une recherche voir ce qu'il trouve.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Avril 2015)

copernic860 a dit:


> bonjour tout le monde J'ai le méme problème sur ipad3 et je n'ai trouve aucune solution pour l'instant sur le net je pencherai peut-être pour un virus je vais en installer un antivirus et faire une recherche voir ce qu'il trouve.



Il  n'y a pas de virus sur Mac et encore moins sur iOS.


----------



## Rimsk (7 Avril 2015)

Franchement j'ai toujours pas trouvé. J'ai même plus le "clic" quand je referme la housse, ou le "tudum" quand je branche le chargeur... Pourtant quand je teste le volume y'a bien du son ...


----------



## lineakd (7 Avril 2015)

@Rimsk, soit le bienvenu!
Commence par ceci:


> Efface les applications en mémoire sur l'ipad (celles qui apparaissent quand on réalise un double appui sur le bouton home de l'ipad) et fini par un "reset" de ton iPad (appuie simultanément pendant 10 secondes au moins sur le bouton Marche/Veille et sur le bouton Origine (home), jusqu’à ce que le logo Apple apparaisse)



Puis après le redémarrage de la tablette, va dans l'app "réglages/sons/sonneries et alertes" et vérifie si "utiliser les boutons" est activé.
En étant sur cette page, appui sur les boutons latéraux du volume si le curseur se déplace de gauche à droite.
Regarde en bas de cette page si " sons de verrouillage" et "clics du clavier" sont activés.
Toujours sur cette page, dans "sons", sélectionne "sonneries" et appui sur une des "sonneries" si tu entends celle que tu as choisi.
Ouvre une app que tu n'entends plus l'audio. Et en appuyant sur les boutons latéraux du volume, tu dois avoir une petit fenêtre "volume" apparait sur ton écran qui te permettra de régler le volume de l'audio de l'app.


----------



## Rimsk (7 Avril 2015)

Merci de ta réponse. 
J'avais déjà fait toutes ces manips et rien n'y fait... J'entend bien la sonnerie quand je vais dans les réglages mais pas quand je lance des applis... La petite fenêtre de volume apparaît quand j'appuie sur les touches latérales mais rien ne sort...


----------



## lineakd (7 Avril 2015)

@Rimsk, que ce passe-t-il quand tu connectes un casque audio sur la tablette?


----------



## adixya (7 Avril 2015)

Pour les problèmes de son, style les clics du clavier qui ont disparu, j'ai effectué une reinitialisation des réglages, peut être que tu peux essayer cela.


----------



## Rimsk (8 Avril 2015)

@lineakd : Bizarrement, quand je connecte un casque ça fait juste sauter le son pendant une demi-seconde et ça reprend depuis le hp de l'ipad. Le casque est branché mais le son sort de la tablette... 

Sinon j'ai déjà essayé le reset mais ça n'a rien changé...


----------



## lineakd (8 Avril 2015)

@Rimsk, ton ipad a-t-il pris un coup ou est-il tombé?
Si ta tablette est encore sous garantie, tu devrais peut-être prendre contact avec l'assistance d'apple.


----------



## Rimsk (9 Avril 2015)

Non non, aucun choc à signaler. Je sens que je vais devoir contacter l'assistance, j'espérais ne pas en arriver là mais bon...


----------



## elmarco35520 (18 Juin 2015)

Rimsk a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai cherché un peu partout avant de poster ma question, je me permet car je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse.
> J'ai donc un pb de son avec mon Ipad Air 2, certaines applis n'émettent pas de son alors que tout est activé. J'ai redémarré, tout est mis à jour... Lorsque je regarde des vidéos sur Safari il n'y a aucun problème mais, voilà, certaines applis (à jour) n'ont plus de son... Pouvez-vous m'aider ?
> Merci beaucoup d'avance.




Même pb pour moi et j'ai trouvé ! Tout bête, en bas de ton iPad tu fais glisser ton doigt de bas en haut pour afficher le menu AirPlay etc, tu as des icônes dont une cloche qui est la fonction silence, si elle est blanche elle est activée donc tu cliques dessus et elle va devenir grise "désactivée" et ça remarche. Bonne soirée


----------



## Louis_- (5 Octobre 2015)

Rimsk a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai cherché un peu partout avant de poster ma question, je me permet car je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse.
> J'ai donc un pb de son avec mon Ipad Air 2, certaines applis n'émettent pas de son alors que tout est activé. J'ai redémarré, tout est mis à jour... Lorsque je regarde des vidéos sur Safari il n'y a aucun problème mais, voilà, certaines applis (à jour) n'ont plus de son... Pouvez-vous m'aider ?
> Merci beaucoup d'avance.


Salut , j'ai le même problème que toi mais je viens de le résoudre enfaite par inadvertance , j'ai mis le mode silence ... je suis vraiment stupide , en plus j'ai regardé et j'avais même pas vu !!! Donc c'est pour ça que je pense que ça a pu t'arriver aussi bah voilà Bonne fin de soirée


----------



## Virtuelle75 (17 Novembre 2015)

*Réglage général 
Accessibilité 
AssistiveTouch tu actives 
Tu vas avoir le bouton home qui s'affiche sur l'écran 
Appuie dessus et tu appuies sur centre de contrôle et tu appuies sur la cloche 
Tu refais tout à l'envers et le son sera de retour 
*


----------



## Nadia nosgean (23 Décembre 2015)

Virtuelle75 a dit:


> *Réglage général
> Accessibilité
> AssistiveTouch tu actives
> Tu vas avoir le bouton home qui s'affiche sur l'écran
> ...


Merci  c est parfait. Ça marche nickel


----------



## Millian63 (8 Mars 2019)

Nadia nosgean a dit:


> Merci  c est parfait. Ça marche nickel


Je viens d’avoir le même problème de perte de son sur mon IPad, et merci Virtuelle75 pour ta réponse qui m’a bien été utile. Super merci. J’ai retrouvé le son


----------



## pamo (3 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour à tous et tout d’abord tous mes vœux pour 2020!
Je rejoins la discussion un peu tard et peut être aurez vous la réponse à mon problème de son sur IPad (meme pb sur 2 iPad différents: mini et 7eme génération). Le son fonctionne normalement pour tout: applis, musique, videos , alertes etc... sauf sur certains sites via Safari et Firefox. Est ce un pb de plugin necessaire pour ces sites? Dans les preferences tout semble ok.
Merci!


----------

